# Straplock advice



## guitarplayerone (Aug 6, 2007)

so im getting the JCRG 8427... and too many times have guitars fallen out of their straps for me (i dont spin them or anything, just the straps get loose i guess) and really fucked up the finishes on them

anyway, i was considering Dimarzio cliplocks (cause the guitar will have DiMarzios, and also they are made in my hometown of Staten Island, New York

but i was wondering if that little part that stays on the guitar permanently will scratch the finish on the beautiful guitar while its in the case... is there some sort of covering i can snap into the cliplocks?









if not dimarzio cliplocks, what other straplocks are there that i might not have these problems with?

last, can someone give me advice on installing straplocks cause i never have before, is there a way to fuck up the guitar while installing them, how hard should i screw them in, etc


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 6, 2007)

Move the locks off to the side so they don't touch the guitar. 

Be sure to use the right size of screwdriver. You _really_ don't want those screws to strip.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Aug 6, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Move the locks off to the side so they don't touch the guitar.
> 
> Be sure to use the right size of screwdriver. You _really_ don't want those screws to strip.



will they stay off to the side? its gonna be in a JC case which is essentially a prestige case


----------



## Durero (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree about the scratch potential.

I much prefer these:

Dunlop Straplok System at Stewart-MacDonald


Beautiful guitar btw


----------



## nikt (Aug 7, 2007)

half of the year of using Cliplocks






You want that on Your HRG4?? go ahead


I had problem with dunlop straplocks. You have to clean the balls in them, in other case they are not holding the guitar too well

personally I would choose Shallers


----------



## guitarplayerone (Aug 7, 2007)

nikt said:


> You want that on Your HRG4?? go ahead


Its not an HRG4, but youre right... damn- what guitar did that happen to?

and its looking like i will in fact get schallers, e rep for you


----------



## darren (Aug 7, 2007)

nikt said:


> half of the year of using Cliplocks


And that is EXACTLY why i will never use Cliplock straps on any of my guitars. I have a Cliplock-type strap on the guitar i built, but that has an oil finish, so i'm not too bothered by it. But any of my guitars that are painted will never, ever have a cliplock strap attached to them.

I've used Schaller strap locks for years and have never had a problem with them. The new Ernie Ball strap locks look interesting as well, sort of a hybrid of the Schaller and Dunlop designs.


----------



## nikt (Aug 7, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> Its not an HRG4, but youre right... damn- what guitar did that happen to?
> 
> and its looking like i will in fact get schallers, e rep for you


my bad. I was in a hurry

that was a cheap AX 110XL Ibanez. but I thank God I didn't put them on my 7CST as I wanted


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 7, 2007)

I use both Dunlop and Schaller strap locks on all my guitars and like both of them equally. I prefer the Dunlop ones only because they make two kinds of strap button posts that you insert the locking mechanism into. The one is shaped like the Schaller one and the other is shaped like a normal strap button, so if you lose the strap and you're in a bind at least you can use a normal strap in it's place. With schallers if you lose the strap you're SOL because their buttons are tiny and using a temporary replacement strap wouldn't work out too well.  That being said, I like both so I think you're safe with either, but if you lose your strap and need something to use in the meantime I would suggest the Dunlops as you can use the strap button they give you with a normal strap without the locking mechanism.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 7, 2007)

i use the Schaller on all of my straps/guitars. never had one fail me, and i just pop off the strap when it's time to put it in it's case, takes seconds


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 7, 2007)

thedownside said:


>



See that's what I was talking about in my previous post! Look at the size of the strap button. In a pinch if you don't have the strap with you there's no way you could safely put a replacement strap around that button and expect it to hold.  That's my only gripe with Schallers, other than that they're nice.


----------



## darren (Aug 7, 2007)

The Schaller buttons aren't THAT tiny. A regular strap would do in a pinch. Dunlop also offers a recessed option that puts the socket flush with the surface of the guitar. But then you're REALLY SOL if you forget your strap.

But really... how often has anyone ever _forgotten_ their strap? For me, if it's not on the guitar, it's in the guitar case _with_ the guitar. My guitars and their straps are rarely, if ever separated.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 7, 2007)

i take my strap off any time i transport a guitar anywhere, but both at jam space and home i have a few straps laying around loaded with the Schaller locks, so i'm fine.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 7, 2007)

darren said:


> But really... how often has anyone ever _forgotten_ their strap? For me, if it's not on the guitar, it's in the guitar case _with_ the guitar. My guitars and their straps are rarely, if ever separated.



I should have specified not only forgotten it, but what if the LOCKING part breaks? Other than your guitar possibly getting damaged, you can't use a spare strap. Just stated that for arguments sakes I guess.  I don't think I personally could trust the button of a shaller straplock set to hold the strap in place.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2007)

If anything it'll be the Dunlop which will fail, shane at the bmusic australia place says he sees more schallers 'fail' but because fucktards put the strap part on upside down, fucking retards. But until I see any pics of an actual broken schaller locking part I've only seen broken Dunlops so I steer clear of them.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 7, 2007)

my biggest, and really only complaint, is screws! they are smaller in diameter than any that came out of any guitar i put them on.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> If anything it'll be the Dunlop which will fail, shane at the bmusic australia place says he sees more schallers 'fail' but because fucktards put the strap part on upside down, fucking retards. But until I see any pics of an actual broken schaller locking part I've only seen broken Dunlops so I steer clear of them.



I've been using Dunlops for like 7 years now without a single one ever breaking on me.


----------



## darren (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been using Schallers for over 20 years and have never had one break, come loose or fall.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sweet. I wasn't trying to say one is more reliable than the other (remember, I use both of them myself), I was just stating that I've had sets for over 7 years now so just because you've seen pictures of broken ones before doesn't mean it's true for them all. Blanket statements FTL.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2007)

thedownside said:


> my biggest, and really only complaint, is screws! they are smaller in diameter than any that came out of any guitar i put them on.


since I was relocating my strap buttons on my viper I just drilled new holes anyway so it was easy for me, but yeah the screws are smaller  Just have to do the toothpick thing or whatever.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> since I was relocating my strap buttons on my viper I just drilled new holes anyway so it was easy for me, but yeah the screws are smaller  Just have to do the toothpick thing or whatever.



yeah, i've done both the toothpick thing, as well as grind down the head of the original screw (works the best in the end, but its allot more work)


----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> so im getting the JCRG 8427... and too many times have guitars fallen out of their straps for me (i dont spin them or anything, just the straps get loose i guess) and really fucked up the finishes on them
> 
> anyway, i was considering Dimarzio cliplocks (cause the guitar will have DiMarzios, and also they are made in my hometown of Staten Island, New York
> 
> ...



See the strap buttons on that guitar? Throw a good heavy leather strap on those, and it's not falling off. No need for strap locks. 

Ibanez uses a few diifferent types of strap pins, it seems. The wide angled ones like that, and the really wide ones on my UV, are basically foolproof and need no additional assistance. The small knobby ones, however, probably will. Don't do anything rash until you decide what you need.


----------



## HamBungler (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd go with Schallers. My main gripe with the DiMarzio strap is that its too long! Its seriously below my waist when its at its shortest. I'll hafta get a new strap and some Schallers for my 7.


----------



## hirah (Aug 7, 2007)

i've been using dimarzio cliplock straps for about 20 years and never had a problem. i dont worry about the small section scratching my guitars though. any guitar i take to a show is meant to be used.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 7, 2007)

Drew said:


> See the strap buttons on that guitar? Throw a good heavy leather strap on those, and it's not falling off. No need for strap locks.
> 
> Ibanez uses a few diifferent types of strap pins, it seems. The wide angled ones like that, and the really wide ones on my UV, are basically foolproof and need no additional assistance. The small knobby ones, however, probably will. Don't do anything rash until you decide what you need.



I think there's special ibby locking stuff that comes with the JC's.

Check out the two crazy round things in the TJC bag that are coming with mine:




Instructions ftw!


----------



## noodles (Aug 7, 2007)

I will only use Schallers. The weight of the guitar rests on the housing, not on the ball bearings. With Dunlop, the weight of the guitar rests on the ball bearing, which will wear out after a year or two of heavy play time. I've had it happen to me before. My KxK was only four months old when the Dunlops on it started getting loose. Plus, it is easy not to get them seated all the way, making the strap pop out of the button on a whim.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 7, 2007)

I have Schallers and love 'em, switching guitars in under 5 seconds (without the strap even really leaving my shoulders ahaha) is great and the install is foolproof. I don't care what kind of strap buttons are on the guitar from the factory - sliding some leather around a knob is not going to do it for me. 
The way I see it is, if the leather will slide on, it will slide back off again if you give it enough time. I prefer a mechanical lock with a piece that is so simple in its design there are basically no parts to fail. Therefore, Schallers FTW


----------



## thedownside (Aug 7, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I have Schallers and love 'em, switching guitars in under 5 seconds (without the strap even really leaving my shoulders ahaha) is great and the install is foolproof. I don't care what kind of strap buttons are on the guitar from the factory - sliding some leather around a knob is not going to do it for me.
> The way I see it is, if the leather will slide on, it will slide back off again if you give it enough time. I prefer a mechanical lock with a piece that is so simple in its design there are basically no parts to fail. Therefore, Schallers FTW



before i even plug a new guitar in when i first get it home, Schaller's go on it. after i had a leather strap fall off of the strap button on me while wearing my MLX-7 and having land on my toe (those are heavy ass guitars!) i'll never otherwise use a guitar strap


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 7, 2007)

ive never had scratching issues using cliploks. I've bought about 5-7 of them, but i always left them on the guitars i've sold, like an idiot.


----------



## BigM555 (Aug 7, 2007)

Seems the vote is already going in this direction but I'll add mine for the Schallers. 

I've been using them since the dawn of time and have never had a failure. As noodles said, there are basically no parts in it to break. I also like the fact that the weight rests on the body.

As for the concerns with the Schaller buttons if you forget your locking strap.........unlikely.......but it's not a problem. Make sure you're strap has a good stiff leather end on it (as Drew mentioned) and short of any mid-80's-Vai-isms you'll be fine.

I buy a set of Schallers for every axe that comes into my possession.....and often my buddies too. That's the best endorsement I can make of them.


----------

